
Tech companies are fighting antitrust efforts with front groups - partingshots
https://www.theverge.com/interface/2020/6/11/21286558/antitrust-astroturfing-facebook-google-amazon-american-edge
======
gentleman11
I don’t quite understand how these sorts of activities aren’t fraud. The
closest similarity seems to be hiring somebody to represent you (eg, lawyer
president advertiser), but traditionally it has been clear that such
representations were what they were

